

Mark Zuckerberg: The Future of Facebook Is Sharing Thoughts - dpflan
http://www.fastcompany.com/3048091/fast-feed/mark-zuckerberg-the-future-of-facebook-is-sharing-thoughts

======
dpflan
Related to interconnected human minds:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9610525](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9610525)
([http://aeon.co/magazine/psychology/do-we-really-want-to-
fuse...](http://aeon.co/magazine/psychology/do-we-really-want-to-fuse-our-
minds-together/))

